# stu core's 2013 - make or break time...



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey guys, after a little break from forums im finally back with a new journal.

Thought it would be a great idea to do this not just for myself but for other people to see the in's and outs of competition prep.

After having last year off due to a few little set back which i can finally say are pretty much sorted ie moving house, selling up second gym and a few other things.

Ill try and update as reguarly as possible without too much bull and be as honest as i can be.

i will be putting up my diet and training routine shortly which will be tweaked here and there over the next few months.

please feel free to ask any questions and ill do my best to reply quickly and honestly.

I am pleased to say i have the full backing of my sponsor's Extreme Nutrition which have now sponsored me for 8 years. which as gotta make me the longest sponsored athlete extreme have had, I think!? lol.

so lets see what 2013 brings, it should be interesting.....


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome back Stuart....be interesting to follow this journal, what show you heading for?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks... think im looking at doing the midlands but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Stu glad ur back in hungry for it!! Gd that u have Doug and the team behind u and consistency can only help!!!  Watching this!!!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes you are the longest sponsored athlete Extreme has had Stu.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

ok so training as it stands-

iv changed my routine a few times but i find this routine fits in with my weekly schedule the best. ie with work child care etc it fits into place better.

Monday- chest:

incline smith 3 x sets

flat dumbbell press 3 x sets

dumbbell flys 3 x set

rota tor cuff curls 3 x 15 reps each shoulder.

Tuesday- back & hamstrings:

seated close grip rows 3 x set

seated wide machine rows 3 x sets

wide pull downs 3 x sets

partial dead lifts 3 x sets

shrugs 3 x sets

standing single leg curls 3 x sets

straight leg deads 3 ax sets

Wednesday- calfs & abs:

standing raises 3 x sets

donkey raises 3 x sets

leg raises 3 x sets

crunches 3 x sets

Thursday- shoulders:

behind neck press 3 x sets

front press 3 x sets

side dumbbell raises 3 x sets

rear dumbbell raises 3 x sets

friday- legs:

leg press 3 x sets

hack squats 3 x sets

leg curls 3 x sets

extension to failure 3 x sets

Saturday- arms & calfs:

preacher curls 3 x sets

hammer curls 3 x sets

triceps push downs 3 x sets

triceps extension machine 3 x set

fht7 standing calf raises.

If chest or back is missed for any reason i use my wednesday as a fall back to catch up on missing wednesday session altogether. same with saturdays if i cant train shoulders or legs i use sat to fall back on missing arms altogether for the week.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

ok and diet as it stands-

I was on 125g of oats for first 3 meal but me and dougy agreed that 100g would be a better starting point so that the stomach doesn't become too bloated.

Meal 1 : 100g oats.

2 scoops extreme whey

1 banana

Meal 2 : 100g oats

10 egg whites, 1 yolk

Meal 3 : 100g oats

(Pre) 2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 4 : 3 scoops build and recover

(Post) 1 scoop extreme whey

Meal 5 : 250g chicken breast

250g white potato

Meal 6 : 10 egg whites, 1 yolk

50g oats

Meal 7 : 250g chicken breast

100g brocolli

Meal 8 : 250g steak

100g brocolli

Meal 9 : 2 scoops extreme pro 6

1 table spoon peanut butter

This will be tweaked and changed over the coming months put will keep you updated.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

had a bit of a knee twing yest whilst training legs. seen my physio today but too early with the swelling to tell the extent. ice and ellivate!!!! hopefully back at it next week...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Great stuff Stu, really looking forward to seeing to progress this year

That's alot of food, is that pretty much the same every day?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Great to see both your training and diet broken down like that Stu.

Although you train 6 days, I think some will be interested to see the volume - far too many seem to think a couple of hrs in the gym smashing out 30-40 sets is the way to go.

How long would a session generally last?


----------



## Skygod47 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey Stu,

Great to see another journal, like Dorsey I am wondering how long you spend at it each session. I wish I could eat that much a day  .. I wish I could persuade the wife to let me spend that much a day. Will be following this with interest


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Great stuff Stu, really looking forward to seeing to progress this year
> 
> That's alot of food, is that pretty much the same every day?


yes mate, the same every day except sundays where I have a little of what I want!. Takes a little while getting used to but after a week or so of eating its fairly straight sailing until the cals get droped.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Dorsey said:


> Great to see both your training and diet broken down like that Stu.
> 
> Although you train 6 days, I think some will be interested to see the volume - far too many seem to think a couple of hrs in the gym smashing out 30-40 sets is the way to go.
> 
> How long would a session generally last?


Your right Dorsey. my session generally last between 45-60mins tops, high intensity. legs and back are the longest session which is the way it should be.


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

stucore said:


> had a bit of a knee twing yest whilst training legs. seen my physio today but too early with the swelling to tell the extent. ice and ellivate!!!! hopefully back at it next week...


Knee twinged whilst leg pressing 630kg.... Uncomfortable moment, but with rest fingers crossed should be ok for next week!!! ;-)


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah mate, had something similer before but not sure if it was this bad. physio Wednesday and take it from there. either way ill be there Friday lol...


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome, really great to see this here  go Stuuuuu 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks elle, will try my best to keep it updated.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

so it looks like the knee twing is allot worse than I expected!!!. told its a grade 2 tear to the out sweep in to knee. I will find out the extent of the damage tomorrow as having it scanned, fingers crossed. It is feeling a bit better now mind you but it as been 2 weeks now since I did it.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

not a bad weeks training, still not been able train legs but there slowly improving. iv been told im looking at a 6 week recovery period which I s**t if im competing a few months from now. just hoping that the good gains I made this year stay and show through still this year.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

been 4 weeks now since I last trained legs. hopefully this Friday will be my first leg session since my injury. been have physio twice a week since it happened and I deffently have a second degree muscle tear so this Friday will be more about pumping a bit of blood in there than anything else.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Hope u manage to get it sorted ASAP!!! Got things to do eh??


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah on the mend now mate, yeah always things to do smudge lol


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Diet going pretty well. Off to see Dougy Black from Extreme nutrition tues for a game plan talk, looking forward to it...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

How do you feel you are doing at this point in the diet?

Its 7 weeks to the Midlands isn't it?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah Neil im not gonna lie its been hard and to be honest this diet stuff never ever gets any easier if anything it just gets harder and harder as you get older...

see what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Dam im feeling rough today! had to give training a miss, will have to catch up tomorrow if im feeling better not good whilst prepin!!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Keep it going Stu, I'm really excited to see what you bring to the stage this year!

Owner of One Step Coaching

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks Elle, will do!!! x


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Diets are never easy, hence the reason it's better to start early and have time on your side.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Keep plugging away Stue. Everone wants to see 2 Extreme Nutrition athletes on stage this year showing the Americans what we are all about.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah defently, still its coming off steady, il just have to suffer lol...


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Hunnington said:


> Keep plugging away Stue. Everone wants to see 2 Extreme Nutrition athletes on stage this year showing the Americans what we are all about.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


will do Hunni, just keep chippen away mate.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Is swear my ears grow when I diet down! honestly getting a complex!!! call me pob!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

so last Friday I tore my inner quad, not enough to stop me training at the time but enough to turn my leg black the next day.

my physio said it looks like a type 1 tair so recovery shouldn't be too long but legs tomorrow is looking doughtful!!!!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

View attachment 5426


black and swollen like a ballon!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

all good in the hood!!! weight steadily coming off now.

off to train a bit of back and hams in a mo! lets see what today brings.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

survived legs today with no injuries!?! not used to that lol. Not a bad session and even did some leg press, not bad considering I tore my quad 2 weeks ago.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

gunnage all done and pumped for the weekend!

preacher curls,

3 sets of 10-12 reps with drop set on last set.

hammer curls,

3 sets of 10-12 reps with drop set on last set.

tricept push downs,

3 sets of 15 reps with drop set on last set.

single arm cable push downs,

3 sets of 15 with drop set on last set.

done!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

2 days of man flue and still feel like shite! not good but still hangin in there...


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

new week, new start....

all in all a pretty good day. cardio, diet and training all went well. Infact best chest session iv had for at least a month or so-

medium heavy day so nothing too heavy...

incline smith 4 plates a side for 10, drop set 4 plates 8, 3 plates 8, 2 plates 8.

press machine stack- 3 sets of 12

seated fly machine 3 sets of 15 reps

then finished with rotator cuff curls, 3 sets of 15 with 4kg.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Glad it's going well Stu, how is the leg?

For everyone following this thread Stuart is now taking control of his prep with no assistance from me so I want to wish him the best of luck with it and I'll follow this like everyone else now.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Extreme said:


> Glad it's going well Stu, how is the leg?
> 
> For everyone following this thread Stuart is now taking control of his prep with no assistance from me so I want to wish him the best of luck with it and I'll follow this like everyone else now.


hey Doug, yes the leg is good 'touch wood', managed to leg press Friday with some descent weight on the rack, kept the reps high and went for the feel as you recommended- like you said its more of a case of keeping things ticking over and holding onto the muscle iv gained.

Thanks again for all your help mate really appreciated and taken onboard, its just a case of ticking over and applying everything you said.

back day today! will report how the session goes later!.....


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

back session yest was good, felt like I had a little in the tank, well more than normal anyway.

close grip seated rows 3sets of 15 reps

wide grip seated rows 3sets of 15 reps

shrugs 3 sets of 16 reps

did little hams to finish

standing machine calf raises 3 sets of 15

straight leg deads 3 sest of 15 reps


----------



## LBREED (Jul 19, 2011)

Workout was fast and intense yesterday!!!! I was blowing out my ass and I'm not the one dieting... Haha


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

LBREED said:


> Workout was fast and intense yesterday!!!! I was blowing out my ass and I'm not the one dieting... Haha


yeah was pretty intense, no rest between sets at all. I think I hit the low carb wall at the end of the seated rows! bloody fore arms were on fire....


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

morning cardio done, just preparing myself for shoulders now!.....


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

With the leg set back Stu what did you do in terms of rehab? and what are you doing for prehab?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

AChappell said:


> With the leg set back Stu what did you do in terms of rehab? and what are you doing for prehab?


hey mushy, well I had to have an initial 2 weeks no training this was whilst having physio. It was then a case of doing daily rehab movments to keep the muscle stimulated. over the coming weeks I started lifting more weight, im pretty much back to where I need to be but it would of been nice to have an injury free year.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Remember, at this point you aren't pushing to build new tissue and there's no point in risking the end game by thinking you need to train as heavy.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Extreme said:


> Remember, at this point you aren't pushing to build new tissue and there's no point in risking the end game by thinking you need to train as heavy.


id have to agree there. ive bee doing allot more pre exhaust stuff before my main lifts. its stops me from going anywhere near as heavy and ruins the muscle at the same time. working well at the minute.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad its going to plan!!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Pre exhaust will promote greater blood flow which should also lead to better healing.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah the pump is unreal and id defo say it helps the recovery. my shoulder feels allot better, iv also gone back to doing my rotator cuff excercises which help a great deal with my shoulder problem, to be honest I should of kept them up all year but as it got better I layed off it a bit!!!! bad move- prevention is better than cure for sure.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Amen to that Stu, prevention is always better than cure. If only I stretched all the time and did those physio exercises my back would probably be alright. Glad to hear your better and back on track.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

another pretty good leg work out yesterday, plently leg extensions before any pressing.

weights coming off steady now and im starting to look like a drug addict haha... the old comments are coming back! 'do you train anymore?'

got to love it.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

so gone 7 days low carbs now! killing me man. cant even hold a conversation.....lol.

things we do for this crazy sport. love it.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

these low carb days are killing me! real tough one today! motivating myself and finding the energy to get through each set was a nightmare! still another one ticked off the days. Just gotta keep ticking those days off, one day at a time....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I feel for ya bro!

Towards the last few weeks I was literally taking each meal, cardio and each workout as a mini challenge to achieve and giving myself a mental pat on the back when I got through it.

Best of luck!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Keep pushing the last little bit!!! Gd luck Stu!!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks guys much appreciated.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

nice light easy day on legs, just pumped a little blood in there. 10 sets of 10 with a 10 sec break between-medium heavy. lying leg curls 3 sets of 20. done....


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

medium heavy session all week till thurs and have course no training legs.

mon- chest

tues- back, traps

wed- shoulders

thurs- all over workout (except legs)

pretty depleted as it is so gonna up my carbs a little for the weekend to help fill out.

the plan is to run through best I can without depleting myself too much then gun for the big one 2 weeks after.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

so 8 meals of turkey breast, one more to go! then same again tomorrow haha love it! not.....


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

god I love turkey lol! ha. so another day of turkey and broccoli.

tomorrow I will start throwing some white and sweet potatoe in there.


----------



## Hunnington (Jul 19, 2012)

Good luck stu

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations on the Result! 

1st Place Super-Heavies.

One step closer!


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

hey thanks guys! still a bit out yet for the finals so now time to dial in. 14 days of graft! lets have it.

will put a few pics up of the weekend shortly.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Well done on the result


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

cheers mate.


----------



## BurnsideNo1 (May 14, 2011)

congratulations Stu - great news, saw the pics on Facebook - Beast!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Seen some pictures on the facebook page, Well done Stu, looking forward to seeing what you can do with the remaining time. Good luck for the finals.


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

cheers mushy.

so iv upped my cardio in the evenings and cut back my carbs a little bit more for the last push.

This is also the last week of heavy lifting- Tuesday legs done!, Wednesday chest done! now its just back tomorrow, shoulders Friday and arms on sat. next Monday will be all over work outs for a proper carb depletion.

oh and its my birthday tomorrow!!!! lol ill have turkey with a candle in it....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Stu,

Have to save the cake for a week or so! (hopefully, a double celebration!! )


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

cheers neil, don't worry ill make up for it that's for sure lol.....


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

So how much total energy is a big guy like you on now this close to a show Stu? How much do you tend to take out of your diet when it comes to calories or carbs, when it's time to make adjustments?


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

carb depletion started and all over body workouts till Wednesday then I think a good modest carb up is due.


----------



## padddyyy (Oct 14, 2013)

I think I will keep an eye on your journal sound's interesting


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

second day carb depletion and feeling wrecked, struggleing to get through all over workout and could sleep for engand.

one more day tomorrow then carb up begins....


----------

